# solomons pier



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Got there yesterday around 5 or 6 fished all nite the croaker are biting not in big numbers but they are there and some spot (small) stayed caught five croakers 1 perch and a spot at 455 I cut the spot up and had both keepers b4 6. Made the trip worth while


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice haul. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

where is this pier located ???


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Take 4 South all the way, make a left before you go over the bridge.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of that pier but I have only been during the day. I hear it is better for night fishing. I heard there is another pier across the bridge but could never find it but I did find an old/burnt/broke down one. Was that it? I'm not talking about PAX NAS either.


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

From What My Dad Told Me Yess It Was a Pier On The Other Side But The Owner No Longer Lets People Fish Off Of It


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Kam said:


> I'm not a big fan of that pier but I have only been during the day. I hear it is better for night fishing. I heard there is another pier across the bridge but could never find it but I did find an old/burnt/broke down one. Was that it? I'm not talking about PAX NAS either.


Was called the Town Creek pier. Was owned by the folks that used to own the bar/restaurant that used to be there. Was very good fishing back in the day. I used to live 5 minutes from there.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

the town creek pier was probably 1 of the best in the area !!!


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

nice catch way to stick it out!


----------



## Crabby Patty (May 21, 2013)

Where is the fishing pier and the hours? I am an amatuer pier fisherman.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Crabby Patty said:


> Where is the fishing pier and the hours? I am an amatuer pier fisherman.


It's open 24 hours : 
Solomons Boat Ramp

14195 Solomons Island Road South
Solomons, MD 20688
Boat ramp concessions: 410-326-3899

General information: 410-535-5327


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Not sure why my post aren't showing up but take Rt 4 south all the way, make a left before the bridge or go under it.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry, my post did make it earlier, my bad. But isn't that pure technically called Sunset Pier?


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Not sure I have always called it Solomons


----------



## Crabby Patty (May 21, 2013)

thank you!


----------

